# Cracked 3 years on the forum Today!



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2009)

So glad to be part of such a fantastic forum, and pleased to have met so many new friends worldwide!

Looking forward to many, many more...Cheers Fellas!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 7, 2009)

Good on'ya mate, hearty congratulations.  
I to hope you will enjoy many more years, your contribution is inspirational and invaluable…..


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Worth every penny Wayne
keep those models coming 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Guys! 

...Plenty more to come Colin!


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 7, 2009)

Ah, what would we do without you? Congratulations Wayne, many more years to come I hope.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 7, 2009)

Gratz!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2009)

...


----------



## jamierd (Oct 7, 2009)

great stuff wayne all we need from you now is the dreaded Bf110 lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2009)

The forum wouldn't be the same without you Wayne! Here's to many more years.....cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you for all your great work at the forum Wayne. Congrats My Bro...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 7, 2009)

*Keep on Truckin' Wayne!*

TO


----------



## rochie (Oct 7, 2009)

here's to many more years Wayne, keep it up mate


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats Wayne!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats and glad to have you with us.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 7, 2009)

We're all glad your here Wayne.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 7, 2009)

well done wayne


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats on the 3 years Wayne, its good to have u around my man...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2009)

Congratulations mate, great to know you, and thanks for all your help.


----------



## imalko (Oct 7, 2009)

I can only echo Terry's post... Congratulations from me too Wayne and here's to many more years on the forum.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 7, 2009)

Way to go Wayne! Glad to have you!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 7, 2009)

Good on ya Wayne!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats Wayne!!! Place wouldn't be the same without ya!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2009)

Nicely done sir!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations Wayne. 


Wheels


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 8, 2009)

*claps hands for Wayne*


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats Wayne! You're here for life now


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys...aim to be around for the long haul....


----------



## Heinz (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice work Sir Wayne!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2009)

Way to go Wayne!! With every one hear.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2009)

It was three years ago when I was thinking about new type Zero fighter made of the carbon fibre not knowing there was an awesome forum ww2 aircraft and excellent memebers like you, Wayne!
Thanks for nice meeting everybody


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> It was three years ago when I was thinking about new type Zero fighter made of the carbon fibre not knowing there was an awesome forum ww2 aircraft and excellent memebers like you, Wayne!
> Thanks for nice meeting everybody



 ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 11, 2009)

....because here were and are two RC manias who were and are building up 1:1 scale RC Zero made of the glass fibre


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2009)

What's next, a Betty?


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> What's next, a Betty?



A good idea!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2009)

congrats Wayne, just a month behind me


----------

